# Back from the range with 7mm-08



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well the 139 Hornady with the IMR4895 didnt shoot worth a darn.

The 139 Hornady with H335 shot less than an inch


The 120 Barnes with the RL-15 shot less than an inch.

NOTE.. Top right powder should say IMR4895. Not sure what I was thinking. LOL


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Looks like maybe it likes the lighter bullets.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Its a start. Could probably get it better but going to use the Barnes to hunt with. The 139's I think will shoot OK once I pick a load. Lot cheaper to shoot than Barnes.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Charlie,

You know better than anyone here saving money on Ammo is not where the expense is in Hunting Texas. Take a few packs of trout fillets and fewer Porterhouses this season and it will equal the same dollar wise.

JOhn


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Currently working on another 7-08. 140(139) gr are very easy to work up . Not a fan of 120s - too light . Rl 15 and h335 are in the mix


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

mrsh978

Barnes works real good at 120 gr. Did ruin a 223 barrel shooting too many barnes and failure to clean properly. My bad. Always gives good penetration and blood trail but like the H335 and 139 . Really truthfully I shot five of those bullets with two on another target. All same place less than an inch.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Due to the nature of Barnes - they leave a lot of copper and you have to be johnny - on - the- spot about cleaning ( try a 416 after a trip to Africa...! ) . 

Seems your gun is as picky as the one I'm playing with now . On my 4th reload combo


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

mrsh978

Your sure correct regarding the Barnes and copper. I learned the hard way. Heading down south this morning. Quail tomorrow and also special youth deer hunt this weekend. Mite get grandson to shoot my gun. See how it works. Been good for a few years tho. Thanks for your inputs.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

I only use 4895 in semi auto's. Never had much luck with it in bolt guns myself. 

You useing a mag primer with the 335?


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Muney pit

Yes it was mag primer.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

we load a 140 gr combined technology nosler in my son 7/08 can't remember pwdr off top of head but it groups well.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Love the 7mm/08 mine shoots lights out 
150 LRA accubond 
Rl 15 ? 
Shoots a ragged hole .


----------



## Lh_shooter (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi Charlie did you get a chance to try the loads I sent to you yet?


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

lh shooter

Was that the H-335 if so it shoots well.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

lh shooter

Sorry I was confused a bit. No sir havent tried the loads you sent yet.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

lh shooter

did try the 4350. it did not do well .


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Good info. Thanks Charlie. I bought my first 7mm-08 in the Remington 700 CDL SS Fluted last year. I love shooting it. I use the hornady SST Ultralights (120gr) and it groups within an inch. only shot one deer with it so far (at 40yrds), and it put him right down. Good penetration and also exited, however 10" back on other side. What is your or anyone's opinion of the 120gr out of the 7mm-08 at 100-200yards on whitetail?

Thanks,
T-BONE (tpool)


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

T-bone

I like the 120 Barnes but had bad luck with Nosler 120 hunting ballistic tip. No exit and hard to find entry.Very accurate tho. Barnes never fails but expensive so have developed the 139 Hornady boat tail soft point that shoots well. If you want to shoot 120's I would suggest Barnes.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Daughter shoots 7mm08 Hornady Custom lite 120 grain SST. 
She shot a giant body spike at about 100 yards. Pass thru both shoulders and the tissue damage was shocking. 
She shot a big bodied doe at 200 yards with same double shoulder pass thru and holy cow! LOOK at the tissue damage! 

SST's are incredible for our Tx whitetail.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks to both of you Charlie and sgrem! Yes, the one deer I shot it was hard finding entry, but definitely not hard finding exit! And I also like the lower recoil. Just making sure the 120's are ok out to about 200 (longest shot I care to take). 

On another note, my 11yr old daughter shot it 8 times Saturday at the range, and says it's less recoil that my .243 and a Remington .223 she shot her first deer with! Looks like I'll be pony-ing up for her a 7mm-08!

Thanks,
T-BONE (tpool)


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

sgrem

Gotta check out the Hornady SST. Read about them but havent tried.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

sgren

Doesent appear you can buy that bullet for reloading. I find the cartridge but no sperarate bullets. Strange.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I believe it has been replaced by the ELDX but should perform the same. Just has that different tip.

My woman shoots 6.5 Grendel with 123 grain SST and the results were the same. She killed two hogs with one shot at about 280 yards....

Very similar ballistics for the Grendel and the Hornady Custom Lite reduced recoil loads.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

sgrem

You ever try the copper Hornady bullet ?


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Their GMX? Will never need em. SST are cheap to shoot and perfect on whitetails or any similar thin skinned game. And cheap for plinking practicing long range. When I need a tougher bullet the Interbond is as good as it gets and has the exact same ballistic coefficient and loaded to the exact same exterior ballistics. So long story short the SST and Interbond will shoot exactly the same. Choose one depending on game. (Interbonds are not cheap-so shoot, hunt, plink, and practice with SST till you hunt game tougher than whitetails). No need for anything else.


----------



## B&C (Jul 23, 2010)

CHARLIE said:


> Its a start. Could probably get it better but going to use the Barnes to hunt with. The 139's I think will shoot OK once I pick a load. Lot cheaper to shoot than Barnes.


You will love them!


----------



## B&C (Jul 23, 2010)

CHARLIE said:


> mrsh978
> 
> Your sure correct regarding the Barnes and copper. I learned the hard way. Heading down south this morning. Quail tomorrow and also special youth deer hunt this weekend. Mite get grandson to shoot my gun. See how it works. Been good for a few years tho. Thanks for your inputs.


Are yall referring to the original barnes all copper bullets or the triple shocks?

I quit shooting the original barnes due to the fowling but haven't had any issues with the TSX's or the GMX. The gas rings help a ton.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

TSX coppered up bad had to replace the barrel on my model 7 after just being stupid and not taking care of the copper. It was so bad couldnt get it out by any method. That was a 223. Oh the 139 Hornady in my 7mm-08 shoots well and does a good job on white tail.


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

CHARLIE said:


> TSX coppered up bad had to replace the barrel on my model 7 after just being stupid and not taking care of the copper. It was so bad couldnt get it out by any method. That was a 223. Oh the 139 Hornady in my 7mm-08 shoots well and does a good job on white tail.


Charlie,

I shoot the same bullet you are in my 7mm08 Ackley. Killed a few hundred deer with it with no issues. The SST on the other hand is a bullet that I can not agree with others on. Do not like them.


----------



## Lucky (Sep 1, 2005)

sgrem said:


> Daughter shoots 7mm08 Hornady Custom lite 120 grain SST.
> She shot a giant body spike at about 100 yards. Pass thru both shoulders and the tissue damage was shocking.
> She shot a big bodied doe at 200 yards with same double shoulder pass thru and holy cow! LOOK at the tissue damage!
> 
> SST's are incredible for our Tx whitetail.


My son shoots the same exact round with the same results. I think I am sold on the SST.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Lucky said:


> My son shoots the same exact round with the same results. I think I am sold on the SST.


Then she just shot another giant giant 8pt at 100 yards and dropped in his tracks.

My woman shot several does with SST with same effect. She shoots 6.5 Grendel which has same velocity as the Hornady custom lite reduced recoil. About 2675 FPS.

As long as velocity is lower SST are very effective on taking game. Dont shoot high velocity.


----------

